# Get Lucy (a barnstall drama).



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

"Hey wheres that little pipsqueek Im gunna show her whos boss." -Rhoda the bully.









"Ohhh noooos! I need a place to hide quick!" -Lucy Goosey









"You can run but you can't hide from us." - the bully posse









"Hey maybe I can hide in here..."









"Now where did that little goat go? Help me find her Mary."









"Shhhh dont tell em where I'm at!"









"Hey guys the little punk is in here... 'Luuuucy you got some 'splainin' to doooo."









"Oh no Fonz, those mean girls are gunna get little Lucy. I cant bear to watch!" -concerned Sophee









"Who cares if they get her anyway I wish they would keep it down next door... this neighborhood has gone to the goats!" -Weezy the grouchy neighbor









"Hey guys dont worry I am safe in here ... you cant get me teehee!"









"You gotta come outta there sometime you little twerp."









"This the best show Ive seen in weeks anybody got popcorn?" -Laverne









"I wonder if I turned my coffee pot off..." -Shirley scatterbrain









"Hurry guys come look Lucy's makin's a break for it!" -Simka the flash









"You cant catch me nanna boo boo!"









"Drat you let her get away!"









"That little goat is fast ... heyyyy!" -the Fonz









"Dont look now but Im already back in... base! Hehe."









"Think I'll have a snack and take a nap in my cozy corner where those mean girls cant get me"









"oh well we might as well all have a snack..."

...to be continued


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

That's very cute.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks Jan... just playing around with the new creep area I made for my little doe that was being bullied alot. They kept pushing her out of the barn and sometimes in the rain so I made her a safe little corner All it took is a wooden pallet and a metal t-post.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

That is SOOO FUNNY! I was laughing so hard! :ROFL:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

:ROFL: too funny!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL Loved it! Thanks so much for the laugh! and very cute goats


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:ROFL: That was hilarious! Do another one! :laugh:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Lol. That is good.

You should write goat comic books...only us goat people would find it funny though.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute goats! Great way to make a safe spot for her!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is so funny!!!! :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: :thumb:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Aww poor Lucy, those other girls are so mean lol. Very cute!


----------

